# Beagles on Pheasant plantings at State Game Areas this fall!



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Time to get those beagle packs out to SGA's this fall to take advantage of the new House Bill that will be planting pheasants. How many run their beagles on birds too?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm not paying 25 bucks for a pheasant stamp for my beagle. I don't allow my dogs to run trash.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Bet your dog only puts up Roosters also?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I love when my dogs ran pheasant. I've never considered it trash running and as a kid used our beagles on pheasant, fox, woodcock, quail and rabbit. If i lived north i would have been very happy to use them on grouse. The old ARHA rules disqualifed a dog for running birds, but who cares about dog trial rules. Were talking about a good opportunity to get those beagles hunting for a real trophy, pheasants (and rabbits while you're your at it). Its a gift for only $25. They're planting them for the taking.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Chessieman said:


> Bet your dog only puts up Roosters also?


? - Is there a bird dog that only points or flushes roosters?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

My old running partner broke me in a hurry when I got back in beagles. No running anything but a rabbit. Also no running last night's tracks. Lol he was a purist. He passed a couple of years ago, still not the same running with out him.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

micooner said:


> My old running partner broke me in a hurry when I got back in beagles. No running anything but a rabbit. Also no running last night's tracks. Lol he was a purist. He passed a couple of years ago, still not the same running with out him.


Would that have been Bill ?


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Growing up , our beagles were pheasant dogs and rabbit dogs. Had to be a good runner to keep up or blocker at he end of a corn, or stubble field. Hundreds of birds flushed. Was awesome!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

kisherfisher said:


> Growing up , our beagles were pheasant dogs and rabbit dogs. Had to be a good runner to keep up or blocker at he end of a corn, or stubble field. Hundreds of birds flushed. Was awesome!


Exactly right! Run to the end of the cover. Remember those days well. I shot my first rabbit and then first pheasant within a couple of minutes of each other over a beagle. Why cant beagles run birds? Trial rules are the only reason i can think of. A guy once told me the best grouse combo he ever hunted with was a lab and a beagle. If you cant find rabbits at the SGA's, you might find pheasants. They're putting them out there for you.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

sgc said:


> Time to get those beagle packs out to SGA's this fall to take advantage of the new House Bill that will be planting pheasants. How many run their beagles on birds too?


I had GSP's which did well....I had Setters they too did well...but .... and this is huge but, I shot way more pheasant in Michigan, Ohio, and Iowa over beagles !!!! 13" beagles...we used them because you could run with them. That is the secret. If you cannot keep up...expect a lot less shooting. But when you can run with them...expect to carry lots of shells !! You might run 100 yards...you might run 800 yards...but when they put their nose into their butt....expect some excitement.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Most I ever shot was 54 one season.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

kisherfisher said:


> Growing up , our beagles were pheasant dogs and rabbit dogs. Had to be a good runner to keep up or blocker at he end of a corn, or stubble field. Hundreds of birds flushed. Was awesome!


I never had 100's where I could hunt...but I saw lots of 30 bird flush all around me  !


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> Bet your dog only puts up Roosters also?


I would guess I saw more hens...but all in all...I saw lots of roosters  Bang bang bang...seemed like that last shot got me settled down enough to get on him.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

kisherfisher said:


> Would that have been Bill ?


Yes it was. We started with the coondogs while still in high school back in the sixties. He sure was a character to put it gently. Lol


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Belonged to our beagle club . Liked the trials, before his health got bad.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

kisherfisher said:


> Belonged to our beagle club . Liked the trials, before his health got bad.


Yep left this earth way to soon. I tried for a couple of years to get him to have that valve operation but he was just to damn stubborn to do it. I still have a beagle from your breeding I think. Bought it from a school teacher over by carleton.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

That would be a male , about 7 yrs old if it is. I have the mom and two female littermates .


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

sgc said:


> Time to get those beagle packs out to SGA's this fall to take advantage of the new House Bill that will be planting pheasants. How many run their beagles on birds too?


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a beagle which flushed pheasants real good, problem is you have to run behind them when they get going to get a shot. My beagle I had in the 70's would raise his back hairs when on a bird and bark different my friends got a kick out of his habits. Shot snowshoe hare, cottontail, grouse, woodcock, few fox, pheasants galore with him. They make a great pheasant flusher if you can physically keep up with the dog. Loved that dog, tough little dogs. But they have a mind of their own. Nothing like a Lab for a bird and companion dog which are very obedient.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Been running any snowshoes? Or are they slim pickins in northern Michigan still?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> correct....I will not be shooting planted pheasants. everyone is more than welcome to. my beagle has pushed a few pheasants(all hens) while rabbit hunting. yes there is a difference in the way he acts towards different game. I am buying a setter for grouse and woodcock because that is my favorite game to target. I will pheasant hunt any SGA that DOESN'T plant. I am what you would call a late onset adult hunter. my father worked a lot when I was little and it just wasn't something anyone in my family did. But its something I always wanted to do. I bought my beagle to start on rabbits because I thought that was something obtainable to me. shortly after he started chasing rabbits I found out about upland hunting at my buddies cabin upnorth and started blasting away. that is where I found my true passion. but know matter what I am chasing I want it to be a fair one. I have no interest in shaming anyone for what they do. for instance I like to drink beer on the weekends. to some that would be blasphemy. I will say that in todays world where wording is everything there is a fine line between a fisherman and shooting fish in a barrel. there is no need for me to turn this post around so "party on" good buddy


Wow! This post is about beaglers taking advantage of House Bill 4313 (SGA plantings) and enjoying harvesting pheasants over their beagles like in the old days, not on your disagreement on that bill which you managed to state again. That discussion is in the Upland forum. Oh, and i assume from your post you wont be planting birds to train your setter or you wont be going to bird preserves like all other bird hunters i know, correct? Now thats what i would call shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

sgc said:


> Wow! This post is about beaglers taking advantage of House Bill 4313 (SGA plantings) and enjoying harvesting pheasants over their beagles like in the old days, not on your disagreement on that bill which you managed to state again. That discussion is in the Upland forum. Oh, and i assume from your post you wont be planting birds to train your setter or you wont be going to bird preserves like all other bird hunters i know, correct? Now thats what i would call shooting fish in a barrel.


I'm not trying to have a drawn out argument with you or take over the post. ill agree to disagree. I was simply trying to comment on the fact I run my beagle on birds. enjoy your next season.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Mark4486 said:


> I'm not trying to have a drawn out argument with you or take over the post. ill agree to disagree. I was simply trying to comment on the fact I run my beagle on birds. enjoy your next season.


Beagles are great dogs for hunting and can be used for a variety of game. I used to love chasing snowshoes. With the release program a reality , a person with a beagle gives another opportunity to enjoy out in the field with your dog. The birds I encountered in 2019 were not all easy pickens. To each his own.


----------

